# Cyberklaw Month at Furplanet!



## cyberklaw (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm a little late posting this here, but what the hell...

It's currently Cyberklaw Month at Furplanet.com. For the whole month, there is a special sale on all comics by me at Furplanet. There are 2 titles in the sale:

Furry Guardians is an all-ages superhero series, following the exploits of a team of furry heroes trying to make their world a better place. Five issues are currently available. As a side note, Furry Guardians #3, previously available in greyscale, can now be bought in colour!

The House of Lazarus is very much a mature mini-series, strictly for adults only, involving leather and bondage. Two issues are currently available.

So, if you haven't yet tried my comics, or if there's an issue missing from your collection, this month is the perfect opportunity to catch up!

My comics can be found here: http://cyberklaw.furplanet.com


----------

